# OFA BRAGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Just got Cody's final hip rating from OFA.......


<span style="color: #FF0000"><span style='font-size: 20pt'>GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span></span>

Doing a happy dance at home!


----------



## gslore (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations! That is great news. 

Hope to hear the same when I get my girl examined.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

That is great news for you and Cody!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome, congrats to Cody and you. I have to do my girl soon.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Awesome news, I am sure you are very happy.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! Yes I am very happy!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great news!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippeeeee!

Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Paivi & Cody!!! Awesome news.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







Päivi!!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah!!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Yay!!







That is great news!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!! Very happy! Cody and I did a happy dance together LOL!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I know that feeling


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Tack tack!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)




----------

